
Skynet Today – accessible and informed coverage of AI hype and panic - andreyk
http://www.skynettoday.com/
======
andreyk
Creator here! I and my collaborators are very excited to be doing this
project, as AI hype has really gotten out of hand (even right here on HN
sometimes). Yann LeCun endorsing us a few days back meant a great deal. Feel
free to ask anything!

~~~
p1esk
Which direction in AI is most promising towards AGI, in your opinion
(regardless of the hype it receives)?

~~~
andreyk
I'd say a hybrid of reinforcement learning, meta-learning, neural net
structure evolution, and Google's sparsely gated outrageously large neural
nets ([https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.06538](https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.06538)).

I have a new long essay on RL and meta-learning that addresses some of this
coming out soon, keep an eye out!

------
sharonzhou
This looks really cool and relevant. Following.

